# 2008 X5 Rear Clicking will not stop!! Help



## BMWQueen1114 (Oct 27, 2020)

Hello I have a 2008 BMW X5 I bought it off a friend I am experiencing constant clicking noises from the driver side rear tire it seems. when I drive locally the noise is off and on.To However when I reach a highway speed it either stops or reduces sounds significantly tons light click . I’ve changed the rim and tire it stopped for a day then the clicking came back I’ve had my transfer case and differential fluid changed bc they said it was low the clicking came back a day later afte I made a sharp left turn when I hit bumps the clicking come back sometimes when I’m driving or coasting it will not click but when I accelerate the click will start. I ve been told it may be the parking brake assembly they have checked cv joints brakes rotars bearrings break shields I don’t know what else to do


----------



## andrewmerrills31 (3 mo ago)

Hi did you resolve this issue


----------



## jimmigathu (7 mo ago)

BMW X5 e70 odd clicking noise


Car does this every so often randomly. Have no idea what it is




youtube.com





This is the sound! Got the same problem with my E70! What's causing it?!


----------

